# A Tranquil Nebraska Hideaway



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

A Tranquil Nebraska Hideaway

This remodeled house sits on 11.62 acres in a scenic valley just off the Niobrara River in north central Nebraska. The property is located 27 miles from Valentine and just a half mile off the river which has been designated a National Scenic River.

There is an all-year clear flowing creek on the land and a small pond stocked with bass and catfish. Property consists of rolling pasture land, fenced on three sides, with a 5-acre pasture completely fenced at the corner of the property.

There is a large (1/3+ acre) asparagus patch and other garden areas. Sandy soil. A huge cottonwood tree in front of the house provides summer shade to keep it cool.

The house: About 1250 sq. ft., 2 bedroom, 1 bath, living room, dining room, kitchen, large enclosed front porch and large back room off kitchen with laundry room. Back room could be converted to a third bedroom. House was completely remodeled about 15 years ago, including new wiring and plumbing. It has a wood stove and a propane wall furnace. There is plenty of free wood to be gathered in the vicinity. There are two owned propane tanks for a total of 750 gallon capacity. Old combination gas/wood cookstove in the kitchen and washer/dryer in utility room stays. There is a 100 ft. deep well that provides excellent quality water.

The property is about 1/2 mile off a county road, and a county maintainer usually grades the road up to near the house.

Other buildings include a 7-year-old one car separate oversized garage with about 20 ft. of storage space in the rear after the rig is parked inside. An 8x10' greenhouse, a small older storage shed, an old livestock barn and a chicken shed are other buildings on the premises.

The area is a hunting and fishing mecca, with lots of deer, turkey and waterfowl, and many area lakes as well as the Niobrara River provide great fishing.

Clean air, quiet nights and days, crime free area, low population, zero anxiety -- if you can't stand all this, you won't like it here.

2007 taxes: $660.94.

There are no liens or encumbrances on the property. Clear title provided.

Price: $69,500. Will consider carrying a note with 20% down payment.

PM me with any questions.

A distant view

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/distantview-1.jpg

West side of house

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/outside1.jpg

East side of house

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/House9medium.jpg

Garage

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/Garage.jpg

House under cottonwood tree

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/HouseUnderCottonwood.jpg

Dining room

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/diningroommedium.jpg

Wood stove in dining room

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/diningroom2medium-1.jpg

Kitchen

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/Kitchenmedium.jpg

Kitchen

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/house3medium.jpg

First bdrm

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/House7medium.jpg

Second bdrm

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/House2medium.jpg

Living room

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/livingroommedium.jpg

Bathroom

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/house6medium.jpg

Utility room

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/utilityroommedium.jpg

Fenced pasture

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/FencedPasture.jpg

Creek bed

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/CreekBed.jpg

Pond

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/Pond.jpg

Asparagus field 1

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/AsparagusField2.jpg

Asparagus field 2

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/AsparagusField1.jpg


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of the other outbuildings?

Thanks


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Done.

Barn
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/Barn.jpg

Greenhouse
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/Greenhouse.jpg

Shed
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k115/ararboin/Shed.jpg


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful land , my dream place right there !


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Buffalocreek, 

Thanks for the pictures. Any chance the surrounding property may be for sale eventually? ( I know you don't KNOW, but didn't know if you'd heard anything one way or the other.)


Thanks


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Charaty,

There are two chances possible, but certainly not guaranteed.

One, I am surrounded on 3 sides by a neighbor ranch of almost 1000 acres. The owners are elderly, and when the man dies, the children will sell off the land, since 2 want to sell and only 1 wants to keep it. Now whether they will subdivide it or sell it all in one chunk, I don't know. The owner's kid told me he would sell it in any sizes he could to sell it. But zoning in this area limits the subdivide size to 160 acres I believe.

Two, the people who bought my 148 acres may not be able to hold onto it. They are heavily in debt and in 2 years will have to come up with a rather large chunk of money for a balloon payment to me. With the financial situation now in this country, it's uncertain whether they could borrow the money to pay me off. Will have to wait and see.

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

That is just about the nicest little house I have seen in a long time. I'd love to have a place like that.

You must really like asparagus.

donsgal


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

This is a very pretty area of Nebraska. We don't live far from this area and I love it. Remote and peaceful. Dawn


----------

